
Show HN: ReactJS – Select Component - mjunaidi
https://codepen.io/mjunaidi/pen/WNNzaro
======
SamHasler
I like that it automatically adds a filter for long lists but it's a pity it's
not accessible via keyboard or for the visually impaired.

